# Free Alert System for Windows



## LeeJUk (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Looking for something really basic but probably really hard to find  

See if I have stuff lying around my computer desk or on my windows desktop I won't notice it and end up not taking heed to the TO DO list or something I've written down, however if at a certain time, a message popped up on my windows screen saying "read bible" or "time to pray" then I'd be sorted.

Anyone know of any free software that will allow me to schedule a message to pop up on my screen? or any way to do it through windows itself?

I use windows xp by the way 

Thanks a lot guys.

Lee


----------



## vkochetta (Apr 28, 2009)

If you use Outlook, there are some pretty powerful "tickler" features there.

If not, at Kirby Software - Alarm Task Scheduler Software and 2009 Football Tipping Software is the Kirby Alarm that is pretty customizable.

Hope this helps,

--- Vinny

ps... in previewing my post the url I typed in pulled the sites title... I don't know anything about football tipping but the alarm software is good at www dot kirbyfooty dot com


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 28, 2009)

Google calendar does this as well--you can set custom pop-up and/or email reminders for events. Events can also repeat, so you'd only have set one event for it to remind you to pray every day at 2 pm.


----------



## LeeJUk (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks guys this should do it


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 28, 2009)

vkochetta said:


> If you use Outlook, there are some pretty powerful "tickler" features there.
> 
> If not, at Kirby Software - Alarm Task Scheduler Software and 2009 Football Tipping Software is the Kirby Alarm that is pretty customizable.
> 
> ...



What is "football tipping"?


----------

